# Mini Gothic Window Giveaway!



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't know the appropriate place to post this so I'll start here. So, I've have the honor of guest hosting Haunters Hangout on this Thursday, February 11 at 9pm EST. I will more than likely do a horrible job so to make up for it, I am giving away this mini gothic window I made. Come on by for your chance to win!


----------

